# TecTrain24 bei der Akte 2011



## GxGamer (8. Februar 2011)

Nabend,

ich schaue gerade die Akte 2011 auf Sat.1

Und nun ratet mal, welcher Firmenname in der Vorschau dort gerade als Abzocker zu sehen war 

Gleich besuchen die Reporter Tectrain24.

Hier im Forum wurde der Shop bekannt durch diesen Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-kennt-jemand-den-online-shop-tectrain24.html

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, der Beitrag folgt gleich 
Also, wer die Leute die hinter Tectrain24 stecken mal sehen wollen, jetzt Sat.1 einschalten.

Quelle gibts nit, hab ich gerade selbt entdeckt 
Hoffe, das der ein oder andere dies genau so interessant findet wie ich, wenn ein unseriöser Shop mal eins reingedrückt bekommt.

Grüße

Update:

Der Shop AEQUU.com wird laut Bericht von einer Mitarbeiterin von TecTrain geleitet.
Braucht TecTrain24 etwa einen neuen (zweiten) Namen, der noch nicht als Abzockshop bekannt ist?

*UPDATE 2:*
Hier gibts den Clip offiziell und legal zum anschauen:
http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/akte/video/clips/clip_internet-abzocke_150734/


----------



## kero81 (8. Februar 2011)

Gerade gelesen und nu kommts im TV.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Februar 2011)

Genau an den Thread dachte ich auch gerade, als ich die Vorschau sah  Mal schauen was sie so sagen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2011)

Gelesen hatte ich es schon hier sowie auf anderen Seiten, ich verfolge es gerade im TV. Bei solchen Ausreden wird einem übel


----------



## pixelflair (8. Februar 2011)

als ob jetzt alles besser läuft


----------



## GxGamer (8. Februar 2011)

War doch ein netter Beitrag.

Wenn der Beitrag auf der Akteseite erscheint, werd ich den verlinken 

gleich mal was bestellen, sind ja jetzt besser organisiert


----------



## facehugger (8. Februar 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> War doch ein netter Beitrag.
> 
> Wenn der Beitrag auf der Akteseite erscheint, werd ich den verlinken
> 
> gleich mal was bestellen, sind ja jetzt besser organisiert


Was kam denn bei rum? Bin grad ausm Kino (Tron Legacy) zurück...


----------



## kleinerSchuh (8. Februar 2011)

Gut so GxGamer. Halt uns auf dem laufenden - vom Captains Room an die gesamte Crew! Gruß


----------



## GxGamer (8. Februar 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Was kam denn bei rum? Bin grad ausm Kino (Tron Legacy) zurück...



Die nutzen gezielt eine Lücke im Rechtssystem, sie sagen sie sind ständig überfordert und Überforderung ist keine Straftat. Deshalb kommt also über Monate weder Ware noch Geld. Sie hätten zuerst zu wenig Leute gehabt, dann unqualifiziertes Personal, alles übliche Ausreden halt.

Den Hintermännern geht wohl langsam die Luft aus oder sie haben nicht mehr so starke Gewinne, deshalb haben sie auch schon einen neuen Abzockshop: AEQUU.com
Dieser Shop hat bereits auch schon erste negative Schlagzeilen erfahren.

Ich würds ja bei Youtube hochladen, aber dann hat man ganz schnell einen Strike wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung. Aber dafür kann man ab sofort ja vorherige Folgen auf Akte 20.11: Video Übersicht angucken sobald es dort erscheint.


----------



## MG42 (8. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand die Sendung aufgezeichnet?


----------



## GxGamer (8. Februar 2011)

Jop, aber im Media Center. Ich könnts aber noch mit Fraps recorden


----------



## MG42 (9. Februar 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Jop, aber im Media Center. Ich könnts aber noch mit Fraps recorden



Tu das bitte und dann schicks mir.
Aber wenn du das im MC recordet hast, muss doch da ne ansehbare Datei sein.


PS: stells auf YT bitte


----------



## kleinerSchuh (9. Februar 2011)

Konnte auch nicht alles mitbekommen. Parallel noch The Sixth Sense & Deine News gelesen. Mein erster Post hier ist auch weg. Akte 2011 wohin verschwinden hier die Nachrichten

Aber Hauptinformationen mitbekommen! Thx


----------



## DeRtoZz (9. Februar 2011)

ALT! Gabs schon letztes Jahr bei dennen in der Akte Redaktion. Gehen da Akte die Themen aus?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (9. Februar 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Der Shop AEQUU.com wird laut Bericht von einer Mitarbeiterin von TecTrain geleitet.
> Braucht TecTrain24 etwa einen neuen (zweiten) Namen, der noch nicht als Abzockshop bekannt ist?




ich hab da grade mal nach gesehn. also nen bewertungs system ist nit zu finden auf der seite ^^ und ihre steuernummer ist in arbeit !!!


----------



## DaStash (9. Februar 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Hier im Forum wurde der Shop bekannt durch diesen Thread:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-kennt-jemand-den-online-shop-tectrain24.html
> einen neuen (zweiten) Namen, der noch nicht als Abzockshop bekannt ist?


Und warum dann einen neuen Thread aufmachen?

Topic:
Bei Onlineshops sollte man eben immer vorsichtig sein aber so richtig nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht wie man auf so etwas hereinfallen kann, wenn wie behauptet kein Impressum darsteht, man sich vorher die Bewertungen anschauen kann etc..

MfG


----------



## pcfreak26 (9. Februar 2011)

Mal ganz ehrlich, Softonic ist auch so ein Fall, taucht fast bei jeder Suche nach Programmen mit ganz oben auf. Dann gibts ja auch so Möchtegernprogramme wie Winantivirus xxxx, das auch noch Viren und andere Sch.... mit ins System installiert, genauso wie Spysherrif. Abzocke gibts überall, wenn man nicht aufpasst ist man schnell dran.

Die gehören alle angeprangert und verklagt!!!!


----------



## GxGamer (9. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und warum dann einen neuen Thread aufmachen?
> 
> 
> 
> MfG



Weil dies eine News wert ist, dachte ich.
Hier schauen halt mehr Leute rein, welche das Thema im Allgemeinen vielleicht interessiert als nur Leute die gezielt nach TecTrain suchen.


----------



## Jan565 (9. Februar 2011)

Deswegen, nicht immer auf jeden Cent gucken, sondern lieber ein paar euro mehr Zahlen, dann aber bei Onlineshops die man kennt und Seriös sind, wie HoH, Alternate, Hardwareversand, Snogard um mal ein paar zu nennen.


----------



## Hademe (9. Februar 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Deswegen, nicht immer auf jeden Cent gucken, sondern lieber ein paar euro mehr Zahlen, dann aber bei Onlineshops die man kennt und Seriös sind, wie HoH, Alternate, Hardwareversand, Snogard um mal ein paar zu nennen.



So siehts aus!!!


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (9. Februar 2011)

Drive city ist aber genau wie mindfactory auch seriös.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Februar 2011)

DeRtoZz schrieb:


> ALT! Gabs schon letztes Jahr bei dennen in der Akte Redaktion. Gehen da Akte die Themen aus?



Beitrag schauen - da wurde gesagt, dass sie schonmal da waren. Da die Flut an E-Mails aber nicht abgeebbt ist, sind sie wieder hingefahren und haben geschaut, ob sich was verändert hat. Naja das Ergebnis hat man gestern gesehen. Akte greift öfters ältere Themen auf, gerade wenn es um solche Themen geht, finde ich persönlich gut so.


----------



## GxGamer (9. Februar 2011)

So, hier ist die ganze Folge:

AKTE 20.11: Folge vom 09. Februar - Akte 2011 - Video

Und hier der Clip über Tectrain:

Internet-Abzocke - Akte 2011 - Video


----------



## Teldor1974 (9. Februar 2011)

ups sorry nicht gesehen werds mir jetzt mal reinziehen

THX


----------



## Quorton (10. Februar 2011)

Haben meine freundin und ich auch gesehen, da wir auch einer der "Fälle" sind.
Wir haben im November 2010 ne Wii für ihre Schwester bestellt und uns leider nicht über diesen Shop im Vorfeld informiert. Die Konsole ist immer noch nicht da und wir haben bereits um Rückerstattung des Geldes gebeten, aber es kommt keine Reaktion. Haben uns jetzt auch an Akte 2011 gewendet und die Verbraucherzentrale eingeschaltet.... mal schaun


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2011)

Quorton schrieb:


> Haben meine freundin und ich auch gesehen, da wir auch einer der "Fälle" sind.
> Wir haben im November 2010 ne Wii für ihre Schwester bestellt und uns leider nicht über diesen Shop im Vorfeld informiert. Die Konsole ist immer noch nicht da und wir haben bereits um Rückerstattung des Geldes gebeten, aber es kommt keine Reaktion. Haben uns jetzt auch an Akte 2011 gewendet und die Verbraucherzentrale eingeschaltet.... mal schaun


Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist wie man sich nicht vorab über einen Shop informieren kann, insbesondere dann nicht, wenn man per Vorkasse bestellt. Das ist Eigenverantwortung.

MfG


----------



## oldmanDF (11. Februar 2011)

Solche Shops können nur aufgrund von Menschen existieren, die absolut leichtsinning sind. Bei einem Shop, der so günstige Preise anbietet und dann nicht per Nachnahme versendet, würden bei mir sofort alle Alarmglocken schellen. Vor allem würde ich nie im Leben ca. 1.300 € per Vorkasse an einen mir unbekannten Shop überweisen.

Diese "Geiz-ist-geil"-Mentalität heutzutage führt wohl bei einigen Leuten dazu, dass das Gehirn völlig aussetzt.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (11. Februar 2011)

oldmanDF schrieb:


> Diese "Geiz-ist-geil"-Mentalität heutzutage führt wohl bei einigen Leuten dazu, dass das Gehirn völlig aussetzt.
> 
> MfG




So ist es. Diejenigen die leichtsinnig ohne sich vorab zu informieren per Vorkasse so viel Geld überweisen, tragen die alleinige Schuld. Das hätte nicht sein müssen. Naja, so ist es eben ein teures Lehrgeld. Das machen die wohl nie wieder  

MfG


----------

